# Pit Viper portraits with MPE65



## orionmystery (Aug 10, 2011)

My 3rd snake portrait with the MPE65 . The first two are here: I shot a snake with an MP-E65mm 1X-5X macro lens  | Up Close with Nature

_Tropidoleamus subannulatus_, formerly a subspecies of wagleri but now has full species status. Highly venomous!!!

I had both my hands on the camera body instead of left hand supporting the lens like i normally do...so the shots could be a bit shaky...

1x (4 inches from front of lens to subject)
















2x (2.5 inches from front of lens to subject)


----------



## TheFantasticG (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm just gonna assume there was glass between y'all... Nice shots.


----------



## Neil S. (Aug 10, 2011)

I really like these.

Great job!

:thumbup:


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 10, 2011)

TheFantasticG said:


> I'm just gonna assume there was glass between y'all... Nice shots.


 
Thanks. Shot in the wild.



Neil S. said:


> I really like these.
> 
> Great job!
> 
> :thumbup:



Thanks Neil.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 10, 2011)

Selamat malam.

How did you get so close?  I dont get it.


----------



## johnh2005 (Aug 10, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Selamat malam.
> 
> How did you get so close?  I dont get it.



Why did you get so close?  I don't get it.  FIXT!


----------



## joealcantar (Aug 10, 2011)

Wicked
-
Thanks for sharing and shoot well and carefully, Joe


----------



## mishele (Aug 10, 2011)

Repeating question.....how in the world did you get so close?
Nice shots.


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 10, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Selamat malam.
> 
> How did you get so close?  I dont get it.


 


johnh2005 said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Selamat malam.
> ...


 


joealcantar said:


> Wicked
> -
> Thanks for sharing and shoot well and carefully, Joe


 


mishele said:


> Repeating question.....how in the world did you get so close?
> Nice shots.



Thanks for looking and commenting, Schwettylens, mishele, johnh2005, Joe.

This little viper wasn't aggressive. It didn't move when touched (with a stick). All eight of us there took hundreds of shot of this deadly beauty that day.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 10, 2011)

Very cool!  Nice work.


----------



## mishele (Aug 10, 2011)

F-that...lol I'll stick w/ my flower shots.....
"It didn't move when touched " LOL


----------



## rocdoc (Aug 10, 2011)

Saw these in your flickr (in my contacts) - amazing shots! Did it not find your camera threatening? Love the eye details and the framing emphasizing that green gaze...


----------



## Fleacz (Aug 10, 2011)

wow these are amazing! hope he didnt strike you though (y)


----------



## Phranquey (Aug 10, 2011)

mishele said:


> F-that...lol I'll stick w/ my flower shots.....
> "It didn't move when touched " LOL



 I literally LOL'd when I read that.... my wife looked up at me like "WTF"??


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for looking and commenting, Phranquey, Fleacz, rocdoc, mishele, Josh.


----------



## Actinometro (Aug 11, 2011)

Very nice Shots and an wonderful lens.

One friend of mine has got one, too.

This lens can do much better.

You have to 'work' insensibly the light.

Congratulations for the lens and the photos.


----------



## AdamIsMyName (Aug 11, 2011)

Very nice, I rather enjoy photos of brightly colored scaled creatures.


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 11, 2011)

Actinometro said:


> Very nice Shots and an wonderful lens.
> 
> One friend of mine has got one, too.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Omofo (Aug 16, 2011)

You crazy


----------



## bassiusmaximous (Aug 17, 2011)

to get a picture like that i need some kind of 500mm macro lens no matter how calm he is haha great pics your risks came with great results


----------



## IgsEMT (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm like _Indiana Jones_ - snakes on the Ease, I RUN west.


----------



## Reece Man (Aug 17, 2011)

Beautiful photos! I've tried getting close to some rattlers but they are so skittish it's impossible to shoot them like this. You got very lucky and it paid off!


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 17, 2011)

Omofo said:


> You crazy


 


bassiusmaximous said:


> to get a picture like that i need some kind of 500mm macro lens no matter how calm he is haha great pics your risks came with great results


 


IgsEMT said:


> I'm like _Indiana Jones_ - snakes on the Ease, I RUN west.


 


Reece Man said:


> Beautiful photos! I've tried getting close to some rattlers but they are so skittish it's impossible to shoot them like this. You got very lucky and it paid off!



Thanks for looking and commenting, Reece Man, IgsEMT, bassiusmaximous, Omofo.


----------



## Hardrock (Aug 18, 2011)

Fantastic shots!


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 19, 2011)

Hardrock said:


> Fantastic shots!



Thanks HardRock.


----------

